# New Outbackers



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

We picked up our new Outback this week. We chose the 23rs because of the two queen beds and one bunk - our girls (5 & 7), and their parents, preferred this set-up over the two bunks of the 21rs and 25rss. Still, it was a hard decision with the sofa slide of the 25rss, even considering the ~ $1K upgrade to the 25rss.

This is our first TT. We used to tent camp and we rented a pop-up last year. We shopped for about two months. We discovered the rear sliding Frontiers about a month ago. Internet searches led to our discovery of the Outback. We then found two dealers within reasonable driving distance. We're going outbacking Monday.

Rodney, Adrian, Abbi & Anna Tidwell
5.4L F-150 Supercrew, Equilizer, Prodigy & 23RS 
Tylertown, MS


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome to the newest Outbackers,

Congrats on the purchase if your new Outback. Hope you have a great time on your 1st trip. Let us know how it goes. Stay tuned to this forum, these guys are really helpful.

Have fun & Happy Outbacking.

TM4


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on your choice.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome!! You'll love it here on the forum.

It is a little addicting though. It's like the "Hotel California". You can enter, but you can never leave.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, RAAAT! You will love your Outback and the Outbackers forum. action


----------

